# Pixel Dungeon Paper Miniatures (Final Week)



## zigmenthotep (May 26, 2013)

Howdy,just though I'd direct you towards the most exciting development inpixel related tabletop gaming. Pixel Dungeon, a series of print andplay pixel art fantasy miniatures. Funding is currently being raisedon Kickstarter, and there's only one week left. Of course that'sstill plenty of time to pledge and receive fancy rewards likediscounted product and custom miniatures.





Soif you like the sorts of things you're seeing and reading...
Checkout PixelDungeon on Kickstarterforfull project and reward details.
Follow OctopusApocalypse on the tumblrfordevelopment updates.

There will be a _very_​ exciting update soon.

Thankyou for your time, and I hope you'll consider supporting PixelDungeon.
Iwill be happy to address any questions.


----------



## zigmenthotep (Jun 1, 2013)

Final day for Pixel Dungeon on Kickstarter. Project ends June 1st 16:00 PDT


Check out the Kickstarter page for recent updates. Your last chance to get 6 zombies and a Skeletal Horse Wizard for the low price of $2.


----------

